# Seeking Z24 information!



## Nissan4life23 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am looking for information about the Z24. I am gonna have to do a motor swap and I cant seem to find one. Just curious what other cars/vehicles has them.

Or would it be better for me to just swap in a ka24e. my truck is a 86.5


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

might as well go with the k24... more support for hte bugger


----------



## Nissan4life23 (Nov 3, 2008)

Shadao said:


> might as well go with the k24... more support for hte bugger





Thats what I was thinking. But I been hearing mixed reviews... Some say it goes in smooth others say NO.


So if I had the following Ka24e items,

Engine with harness
ECU
Mounts

Should go pretty easy?? other then maybe some wiring?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have several z24 engines for sale...

the z24 engine has less hp than the ka but imo it is a far superior engine..

the ka has set limits on the t-chain replace ment the z24 does not...


----------



## Nissan4life23 (Nov 3, 2008)

zanegrey said:


> i have several z24 engines for sale...
> 
> the z24 engine has less hp than the ka but imo it is a far superior engine..
> 
> the ka has set limits on the t-chain replace ment the z24 does not...



Well do u have any that run good? If so let me know a price and we can go from there. I like the Z24 aswell Ive owned 3 trucks with them its just getting hard in my area to find them.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> i have several z24 engines for sale...
> 
> the z24 engine has less hp than the ka but imo it is a far superior engine..
> 
> the ka has set limits on the t-chain replace ment the z24 does not...


 Yes the timing chain on the Z24 is a double roller chain and the KA24 is a single roller with lower quaility guides....My Z24 is modded and I find it to very robust in the torque dept but restricted but the intake configuraion...ITB's would wake this baby up to at least 200 whp....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I kinda prefer the Z24 myself, my dad has a KA. It seems the Z24 is better at hauling, pulling etc and the KA is more of a gas saver, hwy cruising animal..


----------

